# WOW!! Hans Rey's 20" prototype



## ChrisKing (12. Dezember 2003)

wenn des ma nichn endgeiles design is!


----------



## Hanxs (12. Dezember 2003)

Na also neu ist das nicht denn so sah das 20" GT von Hans schon '99 aus nur war es da gelb und ein paar Parts anders.

Aber dennoch sieht es ganz lustig aus.

 

-Edit-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2003)

sorry, aba ich finds potthäßlich, das einzig endgeile is der lenker un der vorbau!


----------



## Bwana (12. Dezember 2003)

ich find das ein bisserl zu dolle gestückelt, das der sattel z.b so aufm oberrohr haängt find ich nich so geil, aber sonst find ichs echt witzig


----------



## wodka o (12. Dezember 2003)

Ohne Sattel würde es wirklich ganz stylisch aussehen. Kann nicht mal jemand Photoshop bemühen...?


----------



## Mario-Trial (13. Dezember 2003)

Ich habs ma gemacht, sieht aber komisch aus (Die Bearbeitung). Ich finde dadurch wirkt das Bike viel länger!


----------



## robs (13. Dezember 2003)

So sieht´s den Grossman-Rahmen recht ähnlich, wegen des komischen Stummelschwänzchens (ihr wisst schon was ich meine)...    find ich ganz ok, sieht insgesamt ziemlich starr aus, gefällt mir (is aber irgendwie zu eckig).

Nur dieses Froschgrün mus ich echt nicht haben


----------



## aramis (13. Dezember 2003)

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Hanxs (13. Dezember 2003)

Na wenn das mal nicht viel besser aussieht. Fast wie ein Koxx oder Echo und wie se alle genannt werden.  

Nice Work!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2003)

ja so kann mans ja richtig angucken, perfekt!
das einzige was noch stört, sind die langen mtb kurbeln, dass es keinen schutz hat und der fette VR reifen


----------



## aramis (13. Dezember 2003)

Der fette VR-Reifen is doch geil. Der geht bestimmt gut. Nen schutz kann man ja montieren. Der Freilauf sollte aber wirklcih nach vorn gelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montyrider (13. Dezember 2003)

ich find das neue gt-bike nicht so geil.
ich mein das ist genauso hässlich wie die ganzen anderen die der rey schon gefahren ist. 
und drauf hat der kerl auch nichts (gehabt).


----------



## Bwana (13. Dezember 2003)

was geht? der kerl hatt nüx drauf?!?! naja ich find schon das der ziemlich abgeht


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von montyrider _
> *und drauf hat der kerl auch nichts (gehabt). *



man der is kult du penner!


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Dezember 2003)

warum zählen für manche leute immer nur dier erfolge bzw wie gut jemand ist.
weist du überhaupt was der hansjörg bzw die ganze emmedinger trialszene uns ermöglicht hat? der rey ist einer der wenigen der weis wie man den trialsport voranbringt bzw es umsetzt. trial ist sein leben. und somit hat er leistung erbracht, die ihres gleichen sucht.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Dezember 2003)

der rey ist der pelè, schumacher, Jordan und die deutsche Frauenfussballmannschaft in einem!!!
Ohne ihn würde trial wohl 20 jahre länger brauchen um den status von heute zu erreichen.
Bevor den jemand kritisiert sollte man schon ein canas oder ein pi sein. oder zumindest ahnung von rey haben


----------



## biketrialer (14. Dezember 2003)

hans rey hat viel für den trialsport getan ohne ihn gäbe es heute nur noch 20" trial!
der beste war er nie aber das was er für den trialsport getan hat hat keine anderer deutscher mehr getan da können hösel und co. heim gehen!
denen is sowieso nur ihre eigene karriere wichtig.......es gibt halt keine idealisten mehr auf dieser welt!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KAMIkazerider _
> *Bevor den jemand kritisiert sollte man schon ein canas oder ein pi sein. oder zumindest ahnung von rey haben  *



Was ist, wenn man mit 15 schon einen Biketrial-Weltmeistertitel in der Tasche hat? Darf man dann den Rey kritisieren?

Im Übrigen finde ich, dass man nicht Pi oder Cañas heißen muss, um sich zumindest leistungsmäßig mit dem Rey zu vergleichen, denn da ist der schon lange nicht mehr der Checker. Und dass das Bike bissl sche!ße aussieht, is ja wohl offenkundig.

Dass der viel für den Sport geleistet hat und usw. hat ja gar keiner bestritten. Man muss den Mann nur nicht gleich zum Mythos erheben.

*montyriderinschutznehm*


----------



## johnny.winter (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von montyrider _
> *
> und drauf hat der kerl auch nichts (gehabt). *



     

Mensch Junge, als der Kerl mit den ersten Cruiser-BMX-Trial-whatever-bikes anfing, hast du noch in die Windeln gekackt. Also etwas Zurückhaltung wäre schon angebracht.

Ohne Rey würde heute wahrscheinlich niemand in diesem Forum trialen - ist so! 

Dass das Bike nicht so cool aussieht stimmt allerdings...


----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2003)

Na, vielleicht solltest du dich auch bissl in Zurückhaltung üben...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Dezember 2003)

Zum thema hans wurde alles gesagt!!
Aber schau dir mal seine Bikes an, damit kann kein mensch geil trialen!! Obwohl ich finde, dass ashton in england mehr fürs trialen getan hat, als rey in germany, und zwar soweit, dass in england JEDER biketrials kennt und als sport respektiert und akzeptiert.
Da spreche ich aus eigener erfahrung, weil ich schon 2mal in england auf klassenfahrt war!!!! Leider ohne bike, ich durfte nicht.


----------



## Bwana (14. Dezember 2003)

stimmt, in england sind viel dirt und trial biker


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Dezember 2003)

ja des is voll krass, wir sind in london gelandet, und hatten eine 4std. Fahrt zur süd-west küste, wir haben in 3 Städten gehalten und in allen 3 habe ich trialer geshen!!!!!
Außerdem hat mich mein Gastvater gefragt was ich so als sport mache und ich hab gesagt Biketrials un der wusste gleich was ich meine und wir haben uns über die trialkings unterhalten!!
dann im mbuk mag waren auch 10seiten über trial, sau geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## biketrialer (14. Dezember 2003)

da muss ich max recht geben, ashton hat in england sehr viel mehr noch dafür getan das trial dort populär is!
der einzige der das bei uns ma rausgebracht hat war halt der hans und ich finde der typ ist der mythos schlechthin!!!
als er damals 1979 angefangen hat mit trial da gabs noch gar keine rahmen  für den sport die ham mit den superuraltmühlen mischung aus bmx und bonanza rad angefangen zu trialen......
die konnten net einfach sich ma son koxx bestellen...... 
das is ganz einfach die lebensleistung die den hans ausmacht der fährt schon länger trial als hier so manch einer alt is!
toto


----------



## montyrider (14. Dezember 2003)

ich bleib bei meiner meinung.

allerdings habt ihr recht das er einiges getan hat um trial voran zubringen.

aber wer von euch hat den den rey schon mal wirklich ne show fahren sehen?
der kerl ist nun wirklich nicht der gott für den ihr ihn alle haltet.


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Dezember 2003)

ich kenn den hansjöarg noch bissl mehr oder weniger aus den alten zeiten und hab auch schonmal ne show gesehen. 

um zu vertsehen muss du dich mal um 20 jahre zurückversetzen

damals war alles anderst ein gewisser kohl kam an die macht und es gab noch die ddr. der trialspot war noch realtiv klein. und der hansjörg war ein fahrer. und irgendwann als er dann so ziemlich viel in europa erreicht hatte, dann machte er sich gedanken wie er vorankommt und hat bemerkt usa da gehen trendsportarten mehr ab...da ist das geld da muss ich hin. also muss ich nach amerika. das hat er gemacht. und er hat es auch geschaft durch das biken und verschieden bikeprojekte geschafft davon zu leben und hat sich einen namen gemacht und somit auch den trialsport bekannt gemacht und das alles ohne große leistung bzw können.

deshalb ist er für viele ein gott er war zum richtigen zeitpunkt am richtigen ort. frag mal an in der mountainbike szene nach hans rey den kennt fast jeder und jetzt frag mal nach benito ros giacomo cousteliier marco hösel etc die kennt da kaum einer.

und wie gesagt zeit entwickelt sich technik entwickelt sich der hans rey ist jetzt 37 glaube ich da geht auch ned viel trialtechnisch bzw krasse aktionen rocken. und damals 1980 war er gut du musst die relation damals heute sehen


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Dezember 2003)

also ich find die neue kiste vom hans echt nihc gelungen...mag aba auch sein das diese geo(rahmen) gut zum trialen ist , ich denk ma eher nich ....aba immerhin,
er hat auf der hinteren magura monty beläge drauf(orange) und fährt immer nioch mit teer ,nee,nee der hans is halt nich in der szene.....

auf seiner HP sieht man doch schon das alter vom hans ganz deutlich...wenn ich mir dagegen ma sein erstes vid reinziehe....

@ara: der hat mit 23 seinen weltmeistertitel eingefahren gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (15. Dezember 2003)

damals is so ziemlich jeder weltmeister geworden. sogar ein kromer...
hat schon ma einer ne show von dem gesehen???  grottenschlecht.....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von montyrider _
> *ich bleib bei meiner meinung.
> 
> allerdings habt ihr recht das er einiges getan hat um trial voran zubringen.
> ...


an solchen aussagen merkt man, dass du keinerlei ahnung hast.
brauchst das jetzt nicht zu kommentieren, du hast kein plan von irgenwas, sonst würdest du das nicht schreiben!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Dezember 2003)

hans rey ist der coolste. in bern macht er manchmal touren. bin da auch schon mitgefahren. der ist wirklich unglaublich. ich weiss nicht ob jemand schon vorher mit nem GT Dh bike auf nem Pingpongtisch wheeli gemacht hat.


----------



## interlock (15. Dezember 2003)

man sollte auchmal überlegen womit er damals gefahren ist.
ich sach nur 15 kg bombe und zangenbremse mit cola auf der bremsflanke.
er hat schon einige geniale sachen gemacht da brauchen wir uns nichts vorzumachen.
sicher giebt es gute und heftige trialer aber warum machen sie dan nicht mer daraus??  aber die zeiten ändern sich auch. heute sind die meisten auf freeride und son stuss fixiert. da kannst mit trial nix mer vom teller reißen.


----------



## biketrialer (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *damals is so ziemlich jeder weltmeister geworden. sogar ein kromer...
> *



das würd ich jetzt so net sagen, da wettbewerbe ein ganz anderes fahren abverlangen......(das hab ich am eigenen leib schon erfahren)...... ,das is halt wie tommy sagt einfach ne relations sache zwischen früher und heute
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Dezember 2003)

@ ~TrialsMax~

Wow...halt mal bitte den Ball flach! Dem Montyrider zu unterstellen, dass er von nix ne Ahnung hat, würde ich definitiv zurücknehmen! Ich denke mal, dass ich weiß wer er ist und in Sachen Trial müsstest du ihm dann erstmal das Wasser reichen. 
Ich finde es in Ordnung, dass er ne andere Meinung hat...is ja net schlimm. Aber er zählt auch zu ner anderen Generation...vielleicht denkt er deswegen etwas anders. 

Ich selbst bin durch den Hansi zum Trial gekommen. Hatte ihn mal auf Sat 1 gesehen und mir daraufhin sein Buch und nen Vid bestellt. Anfangs hat mir das schon geholfen, aber aus jetziger Sicht ist das dann wohl eher Bullshit. 
Nen dickes Restekp aber an ihn, weil er mit solchen Bikes Trial fährt/gefahren ist. Ich zähle ihn auch zu Kultpersonen, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Was er insgeheim für Deutschland getan hat in Sachen Trial, kann ich net beurteilen...er kommt ja auch aus der Schweiz (glaub ich zumindest) 

Matze


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Dezember 2003)

Nein kommt er nicht!


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matthias,wandel _
> *also ich find die neue kiste vom hans echt nihc gelungen...mag aba auch sein das diese geo(rahmen) gut zum trialen ist , ich denk ma eher nich ....aba immerhin,
> er hat auf der hinteren magura monty beläge drauf(orange) und fährt immer nioch mit teer ,nee,nee der hans is halt nich in der szene.....
> 
> ...



da bist wohl eher DU nich in der szene.. teer wird immer noch vom großteil der wettkampffahrer genommen! So schauts aus. Als ob teer benutzer irgendwelche hinterm Mond lebende sind o.ä.. pf

muss zum thema hans auch mal meinen senf dazugeben..

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass er viel fürs trial getan und sich da einige hier in D, die an der Spitze fahren, ma ne Scheibe von abschneiden können, wie toto schon gesagt. Ich hab alle grundtechnicken von videos büchern etc von hans abgekuckt.  Mittlerweile ist man natürlich fahrtechnisch schon besser als der rey. Aber das is ja auch nich wirklich verwunderlich, wenn man immer am ball bleibt und immer das neueste und beste Material versucht zu bekommen. aber jetz zu sagen der hans hat nichts drauf, bloß weil man mittlerweile besser is als er, is schmarn.  In Sachen Show, Promotion, etc. kann ihm glaub ich kein anderer Trialer was vormachen, und das geht sich auch über den Trialbereich hinaus. Kein anderer biker hat es geschafft sich so gut zu vermarkten und sich so einen Namen zu machen. Viele verbinden den namen hans rey ja immer mit dem reinen Trial, und da fällts leicht zu sagen "der hat nix drauf" weil rein trialtechnisch kann heutzutage wohl jeder master oder schon expert fahrer mithalten. Aber darum gehts nich find ich. Ich seh ihn heute mehr als jemanden der seine Fahrtechnik aus dem Trial umsetzt indem er mit versch. bikes an allen möglichen orten auf der Welt fährt und der nich nur Trial, sondern halt fahrtechnisches biken allg., den leuten nahe bringt. Und er geht ja auch seit einigen Jahren immer mehr den Weg in Richtung adventure/touren etc. Seine Arbeit beschränkt sich also nich nur auf trial, shows etc. Und genau des find ich so gut, er weiss halt wie er sich, seinen namen, seinen Sport, das biken etc. vermarkten kann.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Dezember 2003)

Also ich bin auch nur durch Hansi's Buch zum trialien gekommen und das war vor 10 Jahren. Nach dem ich aber als 11 Jähriger mit meinem viel zu großen 26" nicht viel auf die Reihe bekommen hab, stand das Buch erst mal 2 Jahre im Regal bevor ich wirklich anfangen konnte. Damals gabs sonst keine Informationen über den Sport weder im Internet, noch sonst wo! Glücklicherweise wohne ich ja in einer Großstadt und war halt nicht der erste, der damit hier begonnen hat.
Heute gibts ja für alles irgendwie spezielle Frames und Parts, dazu Haufenweise Videos, Erklärungen und auch noch ein nettes Forum!  Und innerhalb von 2 Jahren Training steckt mich jeder 16 Jährige in Sack. Es war damals schon eine enorme Leistung vom Rey und was soll er auch heute noch anderes machen außer versuchen sich zu vermarkten, um davon zu leben. Dass er schon lange nicht mehr der Renner ist wissen wir ja alle, aber ohne ihn wären wir vermutlich heut noch nicht hier in diesem Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> *
> 
> da bist wohl eher DU nich in der szene.. teer wird immer noch vom großteil der wettkampffahrer genommen! So schauts aus. Als ob teer benutzer irgendwelche hinterm Mond lebende sind o.ä.. pf
> ...



weise worte aus dem verschneiten bayern!!!  
toto


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Dezember 2003)

@ChrisKing:
was isn mit dir??????
ich bin auch erst immer mit teer gefahren...aba ich habs dann durch gutes tuinen gelernt meine bremse gut einzustellen, was du scheinbar noch nicht geschaft hast, sorry...
mag sein das teer für manche noch ein standart ist , is mir auch schnurz piep egal, dann fahr doch halt mit teer...Ich habe fertig....


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Dezember 2003)

heulsuse du! du brauchst mr in sachen trial nix erzählen, aber echt gar nix


----------



## elhefe (15. Dezember 2003)

@ angelo

Dich steckt doch jeder 16 jährige bereits nach einem jahr in den Sack  

Trotzdem Tassen hoch  

das schlimme daran ist nämlich... Mich auch.


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Dezember 2003)

heulsuse???? wie meinst das????
ich wollt dir nur veranschaulichen wie eingeschränkt deine sichtweise ist....deswegen brauchst du noch lange nicht deine meinung auf mich projezieren...
du bist ja bestimmt schon ma wettkampf gefahren...und vielleicht auch schon ma da im regen...PREISFRAGE:teerst du dann immer kräftiger je doller es regnet 

so und jetzt zur versöhnung ENTSCHULDIGE ich mich dafür was in meinen ersten zwei posts geschrieben hab damit wieder friede, freude, eierkuchen herscht...


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Dezember 2003)

Also Wettkämpfe isser schon gefahren, aber net im Regen! Er gehört zur Schönwetterfraktion...
Ich teere übrigens auch ab und an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2003)

@matze: ich nehm nix zurück, wer sagt hansrey hat nix drauf und hans rey blablabla, kann keine ahnung haben, dass hat nix mit meinung zu tun. Das war ja nicht böse gemeint, ich kenn den montyrider ja net und kann auch des wgen net über ihn urteilen, aber das musste dir ma überlegen, jemand sagt  was so neg. über den jenigen, der trial soweit vorangebracht hat, dass der sport noch lebt(ohne hans wär trial der letzte bauernsport).
also was hat it anderer meinung zu tun??
nicht das ich irgendwas gegen irgendjemand sage, aba überleg was der da von sich gegeben hat!

genau es selbe, wie tra hat keinen style, was gehtn ab???

Max


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Dezember 2003)

ICH hab ja auch niemals gesagt das wenn jemand "teert", ein böser mondmensch ist. ich hab selber füher auch geteert, aba wenn man seine felge anflext und dazu noch die try all beläge oder die orangenen monty´s fährt ist teer absolut unnötig und da sprech ich aus erfahrung.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matthias,wandel _
> *ICH hab ja auch niemals gesagt das wenn jemand "teert", ein böser mondmensch ist. ich hab selber füher auch geteert, aba wenn man seine felge anflext und dazu noch die try all beläge oder die orangenen monty´s fährt ist teer absolut unnötig und da sprech ich aus erfahrung. *



jaaaa, das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich fahr seit 3 tagen mit angeflexten felgen und den kurzen monty belägen, und das is göttlich, selbst bei regen und feuchtigkeit(heute)

Max


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> *(ohne hans wär trial der letzte bauernsport).
> *



hä? trial IS doch n bauernsport


----------



## Bwana (15. Dezember 2003)

das wollt ich auch grad sagen, hab mich aber nich getraut     
jetzt stellt euch aber mal vor ihr geht auf die straße und jeder würde trialn, wär doch dumm oder  dann wärs ja gar nix besonderes mehr


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Dezember 2003)

ey is doch so, schau doch mal was bei den wettkämpfen für grattler sind, da an den grillwurstverkaufständen, die punkterichter, und irgendwie alle sonstigen anwesenden.. alles fett die bauern


----------



## tobsen (15. Dezember 2003)

...insbesondere die schatthausener...


----------



## tommytrialer (15. Dezember 2003)

da mit dem teeren hat den hintergrund das die bremse eben ned heb wenn du sie noch so sauber machst. wenn du in 1:50 höhe bist und nen weiten gap aufs hinterad machst muss die bremse heben. und die gefahr ist halt zu groß das dir bremse durchrutscht. weil wenn sie grad einmal von 50 mal ned hält kann es schon  zu spät sein da fliegste erstmal. und  von 10 paletten runterfallen tut mehr weh wie von 3.

und einer von den punktrichtern is mein papa also ruhe sonst bekommste s nächste mal ne  5


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Dezember 2003)

@ chris: das mein ich mit ashton hat mer fürs trial getan!!
aba es gibt schon verdammt viele urban/natur/fun/wettkampf/mix trialer, die einfach alles fahrn aus dem hauptgrund fun, und das ist was trial ausmacht, weil nur 1ma die woche trainieren und dann beim wettkampf gezielt bei jeder pissstufe nen fuß setzten, dass is  bauersport!
aba einfach jeden tag raus gehen und trialen is schon lifestyle, da  kommt der fortschritt von alleine! (auch ohne eigenes trialgelände )


----------



## biketrialer (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> *ey is doch so, schau doch mal was bei den wettkämpfen für grattler sind, da an den grillwurstverkaufständen, die punkterichter, und irgendwie alle sonstigen anwesenden.. alles fett die bauern   *



da muss ich dir recht geben chris!!! das sind echt die allerletzten vögel......
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (16. Dezember 2003)

> jeden tag raus gehen und trialen is schon lifestyle, da kommt der fortschritt von alleine! (auch ohne eigenes trialgelände )



da bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2003)

man muss nur mit spaß dabei sein, das seh ich ja an unsrem trialsprössling Claudio, der fährt jetzn halbes Jahr hat sichn gebrauchtes 20" beim hoffmann geholt.
Der macht mittlerweile schon nen treter auf beide räder un nen antiper auf 4 paletten , treter auf schutz auf 5-6 und side hop isser grad dabei zu lernen, und backhops u gehn auch schon von 6 palletten runter un nen halben meter weit!  Außerdem erzieh ich ihn gleich aufs naturfahren wo er auch schon ziemlich gut rumtrialt!!............er ist jetzt 12.
also nur immer raus mit de gurke und schön fahrn!!!!
Jeeeeedeeeeeen taag!!!!

Max


----------



## matthias,wandel (17. Dezember 2003)

naja ich weiss ja nich was du machst aba ich hab absolut nicht jeden tag zeit zum trialen....ich bin schon froh wenn ich 3-4 mal in der woche es schaffe zu trainieren...


----------



## aramis (17. Dezember 2003)

Joa, mach mal nen ordentlichen Natur-Fahrer aus dem. Den würde ich nächstes Jahr gern bei den Contests sehen..


----------



## biketrialer (21. Dezember 2003)

@ara: hier haste schon ma ein foto von claudio bei wintertraining!!


----------



## aramis (21. Dezember 2003)




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2003)

@ara: ich prügel dem schon alle techniken ein., die er beim wettkampf brauch, der wird ma abgehen wie sau, wenn er nciht krass stürzt oda so.
Warts ab der fährt nächstes jahr comps mit, genau wie toto.
 
@toto: gell 
stell ma die anderen Bilder in die gallery da unten!!


----------



## biketrialer (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> [B.
> Warts ab der fährt nächstes jahr comps mit, genau wie toto.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Dezember 2003)

boa geil man, was habt ihr da fürn geilen spot?? bin nich neidísch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (21. Dezember 2003)

@chris: die firma heisst natursteinhandel menz in mainz-kastel, das is nur die eine strassenseite die andere sieht noch krasser aus.......und das beste wir dürfen offizell da fahren!!  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2003)

ich liebe diesen spot!!!


----------



## aramis (21. Dezember 2003)

Ok, dann kaufe ich denen jetzt ALLE Steine ab, die bei denen rumliegen...


----------



## tommytrialer (21. Dezember 2003)

@frankfurt connection

wann fahren ma mal wieder zusammen? würde mal gerne mit euch nach Mainz oder so gehen? oder darmstadt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2003)

@ara: wag' dich!!!!! 

  

@tommy: wie wärs am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag? da wollte der Jan eh ma mit nach Darmstadt kommen, wann wärs euch lieber?? 1.oda2.??


Max


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

also 1ter ...da könnte auch mein bruder mit....aber jetzt folgendes problem...wetter...es soll schneien?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

warum nicht am wochenende?
könnte ich VIELLEICHT auch mit!


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

@ mtb trialer
bist du in unserer region?
oder würdest du extra mal zum citytrialen kommen


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

hätte schon lust mal mit euch zu biken!(city)
müsste nur mal felix fragen ob der mitkommt!

und naja mit dem schnee is halt ******* mal sehen wie es wird.

is darmstadt den gut zu biken?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

ja wenn so viele leute kommen und auch noch x-tra aus Hanover, dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir doch Mainz fahren, weil Mainz Viiiiiel cooler ist wie Darmstadt und in Maint gibts soviele Spots, dass man de an einem Tag gar nicht schafft, aber so die besten kann man schon abklappern.

Also jetzt schreibt alle mal ganz unabhängig vom Wetter hier rein, wann könntet ihr??
25.12.; 26.12.; 28.12.

Oder wann sonst?
Die Bilder in der Gallerie sind auch aus Mainz, also das ist schonmal ein Spot von vielen. 

Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Dezember 2003)

also aktuelles wetter:
Heute sollte es schneien, hats aber nich.
bis zum Do. trocken
Fr. trocken
Sa. trocken,
So. regen.

 

Max


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *also 1ter ...da könnte auch mein bruder mit....aber jetzt folgendes problem...wetter...es soll schneien?! *



also bis bei uns im rhein main gebiet schnee liegt , das dauert und dann isses wirklich ein hardcore winter!!!!
bei uns gibts eh nix an schnee!! 
ich würd auch mainz vorschlagen denn soviel krasse sachen gibts in darmstadt eh net, mainz gibts wesentlich mehr! 
ich hab jeden tag zeit, wann könnt ihr denn?
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

jungs ich hab ferien...eltern fahren am 26 mit bruder in urlaub...und ich habs auto.
also ich kann vom 25.-30.
ab 1.1.-5.1 bin ich dann skifahren.

also wann kommt jan g.
ich kan auch bestimmt noch paar andere leuts aus schatthausen mobilisieren.


----------



## biketrialer (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *und ich habs auto.
> ab 1.1.-5.1 bin ich dann skifahren.
> *



du fährts gefälligst mit deiner kult karre

  
das erzähl ich sonst deinem alten herrn! 

skifahren: du bonze, du

 
toto


----------

